# Vegas! Is it just me?



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

Lately, I’ve noticed the deliveries to my house have X as the route designation. They’re also being delivered by white vans. When I make deliveries, I’ve only ever seen A, B, C, D, etc., and almost always North LV, downtown, strip, sketchy areas. Have any other Vegas peeps noticed this?? Or just coincidence?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Van routes have different designations than flex routes.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Van routes have different designations than flex routes.


Yeah, I assumed that but are they getting the easy routes? That's what I want to know. For the last couple of months, I've only gotten what I consider the "less desirable" routes. 

Coincidence or ???


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've gotten plenty of nice routes to nice areas. I do think the vans are getting some of the better spots -- I haven't noticed a couple of areas at all in a while -- but I actually saw an 'X' package sitting there delivered the same day as me a few days ago (seems a bit silly to have multiple drivers delivering literally to the same house but, ya know, Amazon).


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I've gotten plenty of nice routes to nice areas. I do think the vans are getting some of the better spots -- I haven't noticed a couple of areas at all in a while -- but I actually saw an 'X' package sitting there delivered the same day as me a few days ago (seems a bit silly to have multiple drivers delivering literally to the same house but, ya know, Amazon).


Was yours an evening route? It's possible yours was a same day delivery and the other was 2 day delivery


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

No, mine are always around 10am.



nighthawk398 said:


> Was yours an evening route? It's possible yours was a same day delivery and the other was 2 day delivery


Oh. Just realized you weren't replying to me. Ha!


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> Lately, I've noticed the deliveries to my house have X as the route designation. They're also being delivered by white vans. When I make deliveries, I've only ever seen A, B, C, D, etc., and almost always North LV, downtown, strip, sketchy areas.


I have delivered the last 12 out of 14 days mostly in good neighborhoods Summerlin, Sun City, the Lakes, Desert Shores, Henderson ect maybe one day I had a bad route. But here's the thing I try to get out before 9 everyday. The earlier the route more to choose from,better the block. Yes I have heard that the white Vans are getting preference , but having said that, it hasn't affected me all that much. Get out as early as you can!


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> I have delivered the last 12 out of 14 days mostly in good neighborhoods Summerlin, Sun City, the Lakes, Desert Shores, Henderson ect maybe one day I had a bad route. But here's the thing I try to get out before 9 everyday. The earlier the route more to choose from,better the block. Yes I have heard that the white Vans are getting preference , but having said that, it hasn't affected me all that much. Get out as early as you can!


Okay. I wondered if that might be the case. Makes sense, for sure. Thanks for your input!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Was yours an evening route? It's possible yours was a same day delivery and the other was 2 day delivery


Nope, I never do those. Was a morning route.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> Okay. I wondered if that might be the case. Makes sense, for sure. Thanks for your input!


Your welcome and good luck!


----------

